# TT 3.2 Cheap Exhaust mods to sound like an R32 (Video inside)



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I posted this in the TT UK forum but I figured I would make a thread here as well. I did a few exhaust mods and finally got a video with some high quality audio. Total cost into the exhaust so far is about $300. I got the resonator at cost for $45 so that helped a bit. My goal is to make the TT sound more like the VW R32s, and I feel I'm pretty darn close! Check out the video and let me know what you think.








> This is my first video using my new field audio recording equipment with a Tascam DR-40 and a dynamic microphone. Turns out I had the microphone too close to the exhaust, because at heavy acceleration the high velocity of the exhaust causes a lot of wind noise.
> 
> The video is a bit low quality, I just used the footage from my dashcam (Mobius w/ B-lens). Unfortunately the camera seemed to be out of focus, but since my main concern was high quality audio I wasn't too worried.
> 
> The car is a 2008 Audi TT 3.2L with S-Tronic, the same setup as the Mk5 R32. The exhaust was modified by removing the pre-resonator just after the left cat, and also replacing the main resonator with a 14" Magnaflow resonator. *This is often known as the Tampa Mod on the MkV R32s*, however they usually cut the resonator to 7".


I made a diagram to help show what I did.

Remove the parts with the red Xs. My setup keeps the stock muffler. It's actually pretty quiet. A tiny bit quieter than my friend's Mk5 R32 w/ flapper mod. The *Magnaflow PN is 10416*. You will have a hard time fitting the new resonator if you don't cut far enough forward. This means you'll need new hangers welded to the Magnaflow as noted in the diagram.










I sometimes want the exhaust to be a little louder, so in the near future I plan to install an electric exhaust cutout with an adjustable valve.

I hope you guys enjoy the video, and please discuss your thoughts on the exhaust mods.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

I think it sounds perfect!

If you replace the rear muffler with a straight through non chambered one it will get raspy like my non resonated Milltek on my R32. 

Driving Narbonne on the back side of the hill?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks! I'm actually trying to reduce the raspy sound as much as I can. I've been considering buying a Mk4 R32 muffler and custom fitting it to my car.

The drive is technically on Palos Verses Drive East, but Narbonne does connect to it from PCH on the north side.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Blaylock1988 said:


> The drive is technically on Palos Verses Drive East, but Narbonne does connect to it from PCH on the north side.


I witnessed a 911 go off on that road. I live near the sheriff station at the bottom of the hill. 

If you are interested I have a friend who is a fabricator and he made an exhaust for my wife's MKII TT. He could probably fit a nice muffler that wont sound raspy if you are interested for a decent price.


----------



## Menzo2B (Jan 17, 2017)

@Blaylock1988 Do you remember the lenght of the mandrel bend to fit the magnaflow resonator on the exhaust ? Thanks.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Sounds great! And a nice solution. I went with a Milltek non-resonated cat back and the car sounds great - very MK4 R32 esque.


----------



## Menzo2B (Jan 17, 2017)

Somebody did install this magnaflow resonator ?


----------



## jordantuckr (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is my ghetto diy of this
https://youtu.be/J270w9zNp94


----------



## jordantuckr (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is this video also
https://youtu.be/RKafRYOYk-4


----------

